# Tractor Sound



## Webiter (Oct 28, 2012)

I am proposing to use a Tractor of about 3.3L capacity in Town pedestrian areas. 
Any ideas on how I could best suppress the sound of the tractor engine? 
It is the external sound I am referring to. The sound inside the cab is fine.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Exhuast pipe opening pointing up or down?
How old the muffler on tractor..maybe new would help.


----------

